# PRO brand bike gear?



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anybody know if PRO bike gear (www.pro-bikegear.com) is distributed in the US? It's a division of Shimano, all kinds of good stuff... bars, stems, computers, wheels, etc. I'm specifically looking at the PRO PLT OS bar and stem (but not because it comes in the ICE grey to match new Shimano Ultegra ICE group that happens to be on my new bike). (And will look really great) .


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> Anybody know if PRO bike gear (www.pro-bikegear.com) is distributed in the US? It's a division of Shimano, all kinds of good stuff... bars, stems, computers, wheels, etc. I'm specifically looking at the PRO PLT OS bar and stem (but not because it comes in the ICE grey to match new Shimano Ultegra ICE group that happens to be on my new bike). (And will look really great) .


I haven't been able to buy it in the States. I got mine (the PRO PLT stem and seatpost) from overseas. They look really nice although the color on the stem does not exactly match the one on the seatpost. Weird, I know but that's how it is. The seatpost is a very very close match to the Deda 100 stem's color while the stem is a bit shinier. They both look good though.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

RC28 said:


> I haven't been able to buy it in the States. I got mine (the PRO PLT stem and seatpost) from overseas. They look really nice although the color on the stem does not exactly match the one on the seatpost. Weird, I know but that's how it is. The seatpost is a very very close match to the Deda 100 stem's color while the stem is a bit shinier. They both look good though.


Where?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn. I happened to see a full page ad in Road Bike Action Mag. Love the stuff, just ASSUMED that if they're advertising in US, you must be able to BUY the [email protected]#M stuff in the US.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

the stuff is in the 2008 shimano dealer book, your lbs should be able to order. we order some stuff already and it looks good, plus the pricing is pretty good compared to euro brands


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> Anybody know if PRO bike gear (www.pro-bikegear.com) is distributed in the US? It's a division of Shimano, all kinds of good stuff... bars, stems, computers, wheels, etc. I'm specifically looking at the PRO PLT OS bar and stem (but not because it comes in the ICE grey to match new Shimano Ultegra ICE group that happens to be on my new bike). (And will look really great) .



I wuz mistaken


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> Anybody know if PRO bike gear (www.pro-bikegear.com) is distributed in the US? It's a division of Shimano, all kinds of good stuff... bars, stems, computers, wheels, etc. I'm specifically looking at the PRO PLT OS bar and stem (but not because it comes in the ICE grey to match new Shimano Ultegra ICE group that happens to be on my new bike). (And will look really great) .


BIKESOMEWHERE.COM has all there stuff. I just order some ICE bars.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude! You are a bastion of good information. I see the ICE bar and stem. Thanks.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> Where?


Sorry for the delay. I got mine from Chain Reaction in the UK.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

anyone know where the weights of the components are listed? I didn't see it on the website.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> BIKESOMEWHERE.COM has all there stuff. I just order some ICE bars.


Post how that goes. I'm looking there and am hesitant.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l have bits of the their stuff on all my bikes and love it, the value for money is good and the quality and function are good too.
The 2006 catalog says monocoque handle bars 350grams, composite fork with alloy steerer 525 grms, plt bars 265, plt os stem 120grams, carbon bottle cages 30 grams
Some of the stuff does seem a bit heavy but l have found the stuff to be stiff and strong and durable.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Pro isn't really a division of Shimano, the company is a Benelux based company that is DISTRIBUTED by Shimano in the United States.


I'm fairly certain it is owned by Shimano. I live in the UK, not US, and all of the literature I've come across says that it is entirely owned by Shimano (including the foreign language websites). This doesn't make it a bad thing, of course.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

The The said:


> I'm fairly certain it is owned by Shimano. I live in the UK, not US, and all of the literature I've come across says that it is entirely owned by Shimano (including the foreign language websites). This doesn't make it a bad thing, of course.


Upon further review you're right. My info came from discussions at I-bike 2 years ago where I specifically asked about ownership. I was told Shimano North America just distributed their stuff and PRO wasn't a Shimano company. A few explantions for that one I guess, maybe they didn't own at the time, or maybe the guy just didn't know the truth.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cydswipe said:


> Post how that goes. I'm looking there and am hesitant.


I will. I just realized they are a 10 min drive from me.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> I will. I just reralized they are a 10 min drive from me.


Yeah, I got an e-mail from them about an in stock item that I really want. IF you say it's a no go, I'm going a different route. no pressure.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Rivercitybike(.com) is where I bought my PRO Classic Shallow bars. They are a LBS in Portland.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> Rivercitybike(.com) is where I bought my PRO Classic Shallow bars. They are a LBS in Portland.


Those are shallow but definitely not Classic bend. Still nice. More like a compact bend a la FSA.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> I will. I just realized they are a 10 min drive from me.


 Yeah, please let us know how that goes. I did a quick search for bikesomewhere.com in bikeforums and some people were not too happy with their customer service. 

Let me know since I'll be in Miami next week and can stop by and get one of the deep drop bars and an extra seatpost as well.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

RC28 said:


> Those are shallow but definitely not Classic bend. Still nice. More like a compact bend a la FSA.


Tomahto-tomayto.

Classic = not ergo.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> Rivercitybike(.com) is where I bought my PRO Classic Shallow bars. They are a LBS in Portland.


I've got the same bars, from the same place and like them a lot. Nice feel, and seem to be quality components for the money. I also have a PLT stem, but I needed more drop so I had to get a -17 degree rise stem, but while I did ride it for a short time, it was light enough and stiff enough for pretty much anybody.

Overall....good stuff for a decent price.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

MIN in PDX said:


> Tomahto-tomayto.
> 
> Classic = not ergo.


Not quite...

Classic=round bend
Ergo=well, whatever the manufacturer feels is the appropriate comfortable shape you should have...

Now which type of round bend depends on...

Shallow=similar to old Cinelli 64
Deep=Similar to old Cinelli 66

The one you have (per PRO's own description )is "*New* Compact shape oversized race handlebar, perfect to fit smaller hands.". As far as I know *classic* does not equal *new*.

Pro does have however a Pro PLT in a ROUND version (the deep one) .

By the way, that Thomson stem looks incredible!


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Upon further review you're right. My info came from discussions at I-bike 2 years ago where I specifically asked about ownership. I was told Shimano North America just distributed their stuff and PRO wasn't a Shimano company. A few explantions for that one I guess, maybe they didn't own at the time, or maybe the guy just didn't know the truth.



I'm under the impression (or perhaps the fantasy?) that PRO started out as a Benelux brand but then was snapped up by Shimano when it saw a good opportunity. Not sure why I think that. Perhaps because a couple years ago it seemed to come out of nowhere as a European brand, but today is seen as a Shimano offering.

But who knows?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

The The said:


> I'm under the impression (or perhaps the fantasy?) that PRO started out as a Benelux brand but then was snapped up by Shimano when it saw a good opportunity. Not sure why I think that. Perhaps because a couple years ago it seemed to come out of nowhere as a European brand, but today is seen as a Shimano offering.
> 
> But who knows?


PRO "is a wholly owned subsidiary of Shimano Benelux" according to this here...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/news/10-05


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

RC28 said:


> PRO "is a wholly owned subsidiary of Shimano Benelux" according to this here...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/news/10-05



A-ha! So it's true.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Well I went ahead and used BikeSomewhere and ordered a PRO base bar. I'll post with the results. I mean, they are a certified Shimano retailer in the US. So, I'm just a cautious first time user.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cydswipe said:


> Well I went ahead and used BikeSomewhere and ordered a PRO base bar. I'll post with the results. I mean, they are a certified Shimano retailer in the US. So, I'm just a cautious first time user.


The 44CM Ice bar in Round is Out of stock until Monday. They called me to let me know. I will have it buy Tuesday or Wednesday the latest.

Oh yah..To everyone who knows by now. PRO is onwed by Shimano.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*My bars arived last Thursday...*

The are sweet looking in the ICE Grey color. They match my SCOTT very nice!
The bars feels excellent!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

How heavy?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> How heavy?


I did not weigh them. Its not my WW bike and I don't care as you can see for parts spec. They felt a bit lighter than the FSA Wing Pro Aluminum I had before. I really like the overall quality on them.

Udpated:

Bars: PRO PLT bars
Stem :Ritchey Pro
Shifters: 105 9-Speed
Cables: Shimano
FD: Ultegra
RD: Ultegra
Cassette: SRAM 950 12-25
Cranks: FSA Gossamer 50/38
Pedals: CB SS Eggs
Brakes: Tektro
Frame: SCOTT S60 Alum
Fork: SCOTT S60 Aluminum
Seat: Fizik Alainte Ti
Post: OVAL aluminum
Wheels: Shimano R550
Tires: Conti GP4000 25mm w/ Panaracer tubes.

I think it weighed in over 19.4lbs.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I did not weight them. Its not my WW bike and I don't care as you can see for parts spec. They felt a bit lighter than the FSA Wing Pro Aluminum I had before. I really like the overall quality on them.
> 
> Snip


Can you post some installed pics? A side view would be great. I have the same shifters and would love to be able to achieve a flatter transition to the hoods.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

crumjack said:


> Can you post some installed pics? A side view would be great. I have the same shifters and would love to be able to achieve a flatter transition to the hoods.


Flat might be tough with Shimano 9 speed.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> I did not weight them. Its not my WW bike and I don't care


:yikes: :shocked: 

You are the curator of http://light-bikes.com/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:mad2:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> :yikes: :shocked:
> 
> You are the curator of http://light-bikes.com/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mad2:


Sorry, I was in a hurry. But again they are NOT WW bars so I just did not bother. Maybe somone else will post a weight. The claimed weight is 265g for the 42mm. Mine are 44mm. They don't feel heavy or light.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Can you post some installed pics? A side view would be great. I have the same shifters and would love to be able to achieve a flatter transition to the hoods.



Here is a pick of my Pro PLT compact bars...Nice flat transition from bar to 10 speed 105 (or Ultegra or Dura Ace)...


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Flat might be tough with Shimano 9 speed.


Yep, I'm going to give it a shot with some reynolds bars I have laying around but I know it won't be the best. I think I'll have to do an upgrade to get what I want. 

Speaking of that, dirt buy, you're in the loop, have you hear anymore about the new Dura Ace? (Yes, thread drift, my apologies)


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

crumjack said:


> Speaking of that, dirt buy, you're in the loop, have you hear anymore about the new Dura Ace? (Yes, thread drift, my apologies)


Go here for some info: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38921&highlight=7900


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Go here for some info: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38921&highlight=7900


Thx, I've been following that thread but it seems to have been bogged down by the insiders playing "cloak and dagger." But, as someone said, let them enjoy one of the few benefits of working in a bike shop.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Just thought I'd add. I got my PRO basebar from BikeSomewhere. I'll post pics when i get time to get it dialed in. Nice bar. I'm happy.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am selling my PRO bars here in the classifieds:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=8211


----------

